
Brian Kernighan: Unix, C, Awk, AMPL, and Go Programming - AlexeyBrin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9upVbGSBFo
======
7thaccount
I didn't think I'd see AMPL (mathematical modeling language) mentioned
alongside a scripting language and two systems languages.

~~~
AlexeyBrin
Kernighan coauthored a book about AMPL.

~~~
7thaccount
I didn't know that, so thanks for pointing it out. I've never used AMPL, but
have read plenty of code written in similar mathematical modeling languages
(AIMMS, GAMS...etc).

